# I found this on a web site...Stray Cats



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

This is really cute, and also incredibly true. It reminds me so much of Fergus, and how he quickly became a part of my life.

Strict Unbending Rules for Dealing With Stray Cats



1. Stray cats will not be fed. 
2. Stray cats will not be fed anything except dry cat food. 
3. Stray cats will not be fed anything except dry cat food moistened with a little milk. 
4. Stray cats will not be fed anything except dry cat food moistened with warm milk, yummy treats and leftover fish scraps. 
5. Stray cats will not be encouraged to make this house their permanent residence. 
6. Stray cats will not be petted, played with or picked up and cuddled unnecessarily. 
7. Stray cats that are petted, played with, picked up and cuddled will absolutely not be given a name. 
8. Stray cats with or without a name will not be allowed inside the house at any time. 
9. Stray cats will not be allowed inside the house except at certain times. 
10. Stray cats will not be allowed inside the house
except on days ending in "y." 
11. Stray cats allowed inside will not be permitted to jump up on or sharpen their claws on the furniture. 
12. Stray cats will not be permitted to jump up on, or sharpen claws on the really good furniture. 
13. Stray cats will be permitted on all furniture but must sharpen claws on new $114.99 sisal-rope cat-scratching post with three perches. 
14. Stray cats will only be allowed in bed with the owners on really cold nights and must stay at the foot of the bed. 
15. Stray cats will only be allowed in bed when the immediate owner is feeling under the weather and needs comfort. 
16. Stray cats will only be allowed in the bed under the covers or on pillows when the owner's spouse is asleep. 
17. Stray cats will only be allowed in the bed when there are human occupants there and on those moments when the bed is unoccupied.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Thank you - I have read this before - but love to read it again any time


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*I found this on a website*

That describes exactly how my uncle and aunt came by their cat.  And they were not cat lovers before.

seashell


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

How true


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Love it! It's so true.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Now you can see how these cats take over our lives!


----------



## fillerbunny (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: 

LOL! It's so true!


----------

